# Corsair TX750 Vs HX1000



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2010)

This is half project log, half proving some points about power supplies that i see people comment on without any factual knowledge.

What i'm doing is swapping my PSU from a 750W to a 1000W, and recording the wattages in various tests. I'm expecting a slight wattage decrease especially in the higher wattage tests, not sure how it will vary in the windows idle test.

I am testing:
Off
S3 sleep
BIOS
Idle in windows
Extreme load in windows (synthetic tests)
Load in games with Vsync on and off

test done with following settings:


Spoiler



Monitor NOT included - measuring tower only.

3.9Ghz 1090TBE @ 1.375v
Ram @ 1600Mhz 1.65v
NB + HT @ 2.4GHz (stock volts)
5870@stock (no OC or voltage adjusts at all)
1x samsung F1 500GB (OS drive)
2xmaxtor 250GB in raid 0 (games drive)
1x optical drive
~5 120mm fans (hardly relevant, low wattage fans)



Test results:


Spoiler



Off
750 - 3W
1000 - 3W

'Idle' (BIOS)
750 - 245W
1000W -  245W - yup, identical

Idle (Win Desktop)
750 - 159W
1000 - 169W (higher - POSSIBLY due to a HDD idling on first PSU test)

standby (S3 sleep)
750 - 5W (note how its barely more than when its off)
1000 -  5W

Load (OCCT linpack + furmark peak) (this is maximum burn - no game or app will ever get this high, but you should make sure your system can handle it anyway)
750 - 462W
1000 - 448W - lower! this PSU's efficiency is in the higher wattages

and for a repeatable realistic game test...
Company of heroes, DX9 max: in game benchmark. peak value is recorded.

Main Menu:
750 - 202W (Vsync off: 267W)
1000 -  205W (Vsync off:  272W)

Benchmark (Vsync on):
750 - 291W - for about 2 seconds, most was in the 250-260W range
1000 - 300W for about 1 second, mostly 248W - slightly lower


Benchmark (Vsync off):
750 - 339 avg 320 
1000 -  319W - 350W - better and worse at the same time, i call that 'near enough'



Conclusions from tests


Spoiler



A few things come to mind here, that arent obvious to most users.

1. idling in the BIOS consumes a fair bit of power, and outputs a fair amount of heat - almost as much as gaming! BIOS should NOT be considered idle, when watching temps!

2. Vsync drastically alters the power used, in high end systems. Ever wondered why one game causes you to overheat and crash, but not another? default Vsync settings could be why...

2.1 When people start contradicting common knowledge about certain cards being extremely hot (cough, fermi), this is probably why. reviewers test with Vsync off, these games having Vsync on will lower the power use and heat output drastically. I saved 40-70W turning Vsync on in CoH, making my temp controlled PSU fan much quieter.

3. S3 sleep mode is awesome. Barely using more power than a system that is off, yet you can resume whatever you were doing instantly.

4. The advice not to get an overkill PSU (a 1000W PSU for a 300W PC) is quite solid. you will save power and thus heat, getting a PSU that matches your requirements. Just remember that if you get a multi rail PSU that each rail is sufficient for what you'll have on them (EG, dont get a 700W with four 18A rails if you want to run a fermi - get one with two 35A rails instead)

4.1 since the HX1000 was a better quality PSU (more efficient design), moving out of its sweetspot is pretty much on par with the 750W anyway.

5. slightly contradicting above, this 1000W PSU has its fan spin up at a higher load/temperature, so its actually quieter than the 750W, despite using slightly more power. Thats worth considering at least.



Pictures, since everyone loves pictures!


Spoiler



just comparing the two PSU's and before/after of the inside of my case. irrelevant to tests.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 20, 2010)

Subbed!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2010)

all the tests are done for the 750W, and information is given there that may help some people.

just waiting on the 1000W to arrive now.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 20, 2010)

Do like


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 20, 2010)

What methodology are you implementing?  Viewing a killawatt at specific instances? 

Oh and what are you trying to prove/disprove?  Or are you doing this just for fun?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Subbed, very interested in the results.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> What methodology are you implementing?  Viewing a killawatt at specific instances?
> 
> Oh and what are you trying to prove/disprove?  Or are you doing this just for fun?



mostly for fun and education. using something similar to a killawatt, yes.


HX1000W has arrived


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 20, 2010)

less waffle more tests   


joking aside what meter are you using to see your usage and such, pics please


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> less waffle more tests
> 
> 
> joking aside what meter are you using to see your usage and such, pics please



Prodigit 2000MU, pics taken.


rewiring the whole PC while drinking takes longer than expected!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 20, 2010)

Subbed :O


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2010)

its now 1am and i have the system working, i'll do the testing tomorrow.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 20, 2010)

what 
 

btw are you 120 or 220-240 volt and run at 50 or 60 hz  ?

my local maplins store sells or sold them (haven't checked lately) 
was tempted to buy one to run similar tests


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 20, 2010)

Subbed! 
Some extremely informative testing here, hope you'll be updating soon.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> btw are you 120 or 220-240 volt and run at 50 or 60 hz  ?



People living in down under uses 220-240V and 50Hz, just like the rest of the world less America.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Nov 20, 2010)

This will probably sound pretty newbish but what is "S3 sleep" and how do I get it.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

> Global states
> 
> The ACPI specification defines the following seven states (so-called global states) for an ACPI-compliant computer-system:
> 
> ...



Check your BIOS under power settings to see what yours is set to.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 20, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> This will probably sound pretty newbish but what is "S3 sleep" and how do I get it.



Basically, if you tell the computer to go to sleep, or if you have it set to automatically go to sleep after a certain amount of time.  Anything in the OS that is refered to as "Sleep" is S3 Sleep.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> what View attachment 39080
> 
> btw are you 120 or 220-240 volt and run at 50 or 60 hz  ?
> 
> ...





Fourstaff said:


> People living in down under uses 220-240V and 50Hz, just like the rest of the world less America.



^ that 240v@50Hz here.



Black Panther said:


> Subbed!
> Some extremely informative testing here, hope you'll be updating soon.



Yeah things just got complicated, had some lady friends stay over the night, so it delayed me 




guitarfreaknation said:


> This will probably sound pretty newbish but what is "S3 sleep" and how do I get it.





newtekie1 said:


> Basically, if you tell the computer to go to sleep, or if you have it set to automatically go to sleep after a certain amount of time.  Anything in the OS that is refered to as "Sleep" is S3 Sleep.



^ he covered that. Sleep mode or standby has S1 and S3. S1 basically turns off the screen and drives, but leaves the PC on. S3 powers everything but the ram off completely, so the machine can wake up instantly as needed but it consumes very very little power in the meantime.

Think of what happens when you close the lid on a laptop.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen for that explanation. VERY interesting thread Mussels.


----------



## Fatal (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet thread Mussels as stated I am looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2010)

results are in.

minimal changes exactly as expected between the PSU's


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ^ that 240v@60Hz here.



http://www.kropla.com/electric2.htm

Looks like this site needs to do some updating


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.kropla.com/electric2.htm
> 
> Looks like this site needs to do some updating



i typod


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont get a 700W with four 18A rails if you want to run a fermi - get one with two 35A rails instead



I don't agree with that, a Fermi graphics card will work fine on a four 18A rail PSU.  You just have to connect the card to more than one rail.


----------



## heky (Nov 21, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't agree with that, a Fermi graphics card will work fine on a four 18A rail PSU.  You just have to connect the card to more than one rail.



I think you are both right and wrong at the same time. The most important thing when buying a PSU is quality!, not how the rails are set-up.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting comparo Mussels, I think TPU should have a feature with a wider array of PSU's in a similar testing and loading pattern. It would be a good idea to show people just what PSU's are performing as advertised, which are consuming more or less in what situations, etc.

Makes me wanna run out and grab a Kill-A-Watt just to see what my 3 year old PC P&C Silencer 750 Quad is doing in those situations.

Again, interesting article...it's also something I'd like to see expanded upon as a TPU Review/Feature Article and something I think could create some buzz. Sure it might not show a lot...get a couple PSU's...say a 500W-600W, and a 700-800W, and maybe a 1Kw+, do similar testing, using TPU performance graphs, etc. Maybe it'd be too big of a project or not worth the time to do the leg work on...but it'd be nice to see more of! Thanks for the results on those 2 PSU's.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't agree with that, a Fermi graphics card will work fine on a four 18A rail PSU.  You just have to connect the card to more than one rail.



a fermi might work fine, but when i ran two 4870s in crossfire for similar power draw - even spread over two PCI-E slots and four 6 pin connectors, it overloaded many PSU's, most of which were quad rail.


doesnt matter about how many rails you have, the quality matters more - but a cheap 4x18 vs a cheap 2x35, the cheap 2x35 has greater odds of a rail NOT overloading.

when you get quality brands, i'm sure someone could run a fermi off a 450W problem free.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 22, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.kropla.com/electric2.htm
> 
> Looks like this site needs to do some updating



lol i actually use a type d plug and socket



for my 12 volt equipment (prevents caveman brain from plugging things directly into the mains

also this thread has got me wondering what size powersupply i'd need for an i7 980x cpu with a 5870 graphics card and what power it would consume from the mains


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2010)

I own a Corsair TX750 myself and would like to know the results as well....subscribed


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I own a Corsair TX750 myself and would like to know the results as well....subscribed



the results are already up


----------



## Fatal (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the testing Mussels. I wanted to see this review because I have the 750 and I wanted to see the change in voltages installing a HX1000. My motherboard is notorious for being picky about power supplies. I plan on upgrading it any way but I still wanted to use it for a back up.  I have not seen or heard about many issues with my 750 but I guess it does happen. The HX1000 is going to be my next power supply many good reviews on it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2010)

Fatal said:


> Thanks for the testing Mussels. I wanted to see this review because I have the 750 and I wanted to see the change in voltages installing a HX1000. My motherboard is notorious for being picky about power supplies. I plan on upgrading it any way but I still wanted to use it for a back up.  I have not seen or heard about many issues with my 750 but I guess it does happen. The HX1000 is going to be my next power supply many good reviews on it.



i never tested voltages at all


----------



## Fatal (Nov 23, 2010)

sorry I meant watts the board I have could be the issue. I have this http://www.hvwtech.com/products_vie...uct+Search&utm_campaign=Product+Search+(Nov10) have not tested any of my components though.

Edit: crap I thought this thing had all the bells and whistles oh well.


----------

